# Alternate Names for a Vagina...



## thatguy (Feb 22, 2005)

Allright, guys and gals, this should be fun.  I'll start us off.  

Axe wound.


----------



## thatguy (Feb 22, 2005)

Taco.


----------



## thatguy (Feb 22, 2005)

Pink Panther.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 22, 2005)

Snatch


----------



## PreMier (Feb 22, 2005)

Cunt


----------



## PreMier (Feb 22, 2005)

Box


----------



## thatguy (Feb 22, 2005)

Poonanny


----------



## Shae (Feb 22, 2005)

Pie


----------



## cappo5150 (Feb 22, 2005)

pooch


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Feb 22, 2005)

Burger


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Feb 22, 2005)

Lips


----------



## thatguy (Feb 22, 2005)

myCATpowerlifts said:
			
		

> Burger


LOL     Never heard that.


----------



## Shae (Feb 22, 2005)

Pussy

















MEOW!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Feb 22, 2005)

thatguy said:
			
		

> LOL     Never heard that.



lol thats what my dad and his friend called it the other day


----------



## thatguy (Feb 22, 2005)

Twat.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Feb 22, 2005)

Penis port ( i just made that up)


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Feb 22, 2005)

Turkey meat (sick)


----------



## PreMier (Feb 22, 2005)

Lasagna lips(friends X lol)


----------



## ReelBigFish (Feb 22, 2005)

cooter


----------



## thatguy (Feb 22, 2005)

Beaver.  How could we come so far and forget the Beav?


----------



## PreMier (Feb 22, 2005)

Save a tree, eat a beaver.


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 22, 2005)

cootchie


----------



## thatguy (Feb 22, 2005)

Hoo-hah.


----------



## thatguy (Feb 22, 2005)

Peach pit.


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 23, 2005)

mango* 

 *copyright rockgazer69


----------



## Hillside (Feb 23, 2005)

Furry Lap Flounder
Bearded Clam
Cock Holster (you can substitute her mouth here also)
Mud Flaps
Roast Beef


----------



## Shae (Feb 23, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> mango*
> 
> *copyright rockgazer69


You had to do that. Didn't you.


----------



## thatguy (Feb 23, 2005)

Sugar dish.


----------



## crazy_enough (Feb 23, 2005)

Muff


----------



## Flex (Feb 23, 2005)

Beef Curtains


----------



## crazy_enough (Feb 23, 2005)

Flex said:
			
		

> Beef Curtains


ewwwww lololol


----------



## I Are Baboon (Feb 23, 2005)

melon patch


----------



## DOMS (Feb 23, 2005)

Sideways Sloppy Joe.


----------



## MTN WARRIOR (Feb 23, 2005)

Hairy hatchet slash
Fur burger
Cum dumpster
Glory hole
Little man in a boat

(')


----------



## thatguy (Feb 23, 2005)

Cock socket.


----------



## thatguy (Feb 23, 2005)

the Sideways Smile.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 23, 2005)

The box a penis comes in. - Andrew Dice Clay


----------



## thatguy (Feb 23, 2005)

Fuzz pocket.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 23, 2005)

I'm not sure why, but 'meat puppet' came to mind...


----------



## Sapphire (Feb 23, 2005)

This thread cracked me up and disturbed me all at the same time.. what about puntang?    

I personally like coochie, sounds cute.


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 23, 2005)

I call mine "kitty"


----------



## maniclion (Feb 23, 2005)

TUNNEL OF LOVE

 cha-cha

 vertical smile

 vulva


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 23, 2005)

Penis pocket. Dick warmer.


----------



## ALBOB (Feb 23, 2005)

Quimm
Tunnel of Love


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 23, 2005)

Me and my freinds use the word Do Ha.  As in:

I'd like to stick my ding dong in her dou ha.


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 23, 2005)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> I call mine "kitty"


  hey! that was _my_ secret  .... as in um see my avatar n the " Here Kitty Kitty..."


----------



## Luke8395 (Feb 23, 2005)

I'm a theif but,..... "Breakfast, Lunch, Dinner, Dessert"


----------



## thatguy (Feb 23, 2005)

Powderbox.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Feb 23, 2005)

The Flamingo


----------



## Flex (Feb 23, 2005)

I used to call my old gf "Pumpkin", so naturally we called it "Pumpkin Pie". For some odd reason she called my unit "Peter", so ironically it became known as "Peter the pumpkin eater"


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 23, 2005)

My ex used to call it the "diner"  His favorite place to eat


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 23, 2005)

*MONKEY*


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 23, 2005)

Flex said:
			
		

> Beef Curtains


----------



## ALIENEGYPT (Feb 24, 2005)

Two terms I've heard thrown around at work-

1.Crispy Lettuce
2.Spam castanets


----------



## Lucifer (Feb 25, 2005)

Here Kitty Kitty.


----------



## thatguy (Feb 25, 2005)

ALIENEGYPT said:
			
		

> Two terms I've heard thrown around at work-
> 
> 1.Crispy Lettuce
> 2.Spam castanets


Spam castanets - now THAT'S worth repeating.


----------



## Warren[BigW] (Feb 28, 2005)

_gash_
_pink taco_
_bearded clam_
_cookie_
__


----------



## svrherps (Aug 19, 2009)

I joined just to post this list that I have been compiling for over a year.


battle axe wound
cock holster 
bearded clam
muffin 
biscut
cooter
hoo hoo
taco
beaver
clam
bun
hotdog bun
snapper 
clapper
cunt 
sperm bank
vagina
vag
pussy
slapper
flapper
snatch
spunk hole
poon-tang
coochie
cooter
dog warmer
Crotch Holster
Slip & Slide 
Ball Bumper 
Ass mate
Furburger
Panty hamster
Muff
Poonany
Vertical smile
hair pie
cockwash
pink canoe 
pink taco
tuna fish
stink bait
monkey
Camel's toe
pipe fitting
slipper 
yogurt cannon 
kitty
box
meat curtain
hooha
snooch
junk
baby factory
baby chute (shoot)
cock chute (shoot)
babu runway
punani
love shack
vajayjay
Honey Pot
loose meat sandwich
twat
spasm chasm
south mouth
Hot pocket
stink pot
sperm recepticle 
quim
shrunken bum
velcro triangle
hard drive
Baldersnatch
Flange
Youghurt Pot
drippy burger
cookie jar
flaps
foo foo
faloola
duck
minnie
foofi
Foof
oyster
juicebox
champagne flute
mcfurry
carpet
flowerpot
oven
garage
lovebucket
kiwi shell
cokecan
fishing hole
duck pond
lady garden
ashtray
lilypad
miss messy
bargain bucket
sleepingbag
waffle
crumpet
small dark place
dungeon
magicbox
fortune cookie
neden
lunch box
coin slot
banana basket
vcr (verticle cock recpticle)
Whisker Biscuit
Love Recepticle
Love tube
love canal
Sausage Wallet
gateway to her guts
slot
slit
coozie
flesh tuxedo 
bearded axe wound
vulva
open wound
SKIN CHIMNEY
beef box 
nay nay
Penis port
Furry Lap Flounder
Sideways Sloppy Joe
Cum dumpster
Glory hole
Cock socket
Fuzz pocket
Breakfast
Lunch
Dinner
Dessert
gash


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 19, 2009)

svrherpes


----------



## lola1182 (Aug 21, 2009)

pikachu.


----------



## maniclion (Aug 21, 2009)

From one of my favorite Talk Show persons, Chelsea Handler

coslopus
hot pocket


----------



## hotguywithcam (Jul 5, 2012)

wow...great....at least for me.... i am so crazy about eating a shaved pussy


----------



## jagbender (Jul 5, 2012)

Tuna taco


----------



## malk (Jul 5, 2012)

minge


----------



## malk (Jul 5, 2012)

lady garden


----------



## Ichigo (Jul 5, 2012)

Punani
Bollo


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jul 5, 2012)

Punani!


----------



## malk (Jul 5, 2012)

bush


----------



## maniclion (Jul 5, 2012)

"the Venus mound, flaxen quim"...mmmm it's wonderful even when I have to play Moses and part the Red Sea. Plump and squishy juicy mango, succulent peach, silken sheath oh how we love thee.....The place where men are made and then and there after they get made again....The box you want to box up and box to, see it twinkle in the moonlight, kiss it and watch it ripen, watch it bloom... By ML


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jul 5, 2012)

chucha, cuca


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jul 5, 2012)

maniclion said:


> "the Venus mound, flaxen quim"...mmmm it's wonderful even when I have to play Moses and part the Red Sea. Plump and squishy juicy mango, succulent peach, silken sheath oh how we love thee.....The place where men are made and then and there after they get made again....The box you want to box up and box to, see it twinkle in the moonlight, kiss it and watch it ripen, watch it bloom... By ML



wtf negro, its just a glory hole. If it inspires you this much maybe you have one between your legs yourself.


----------



## maniclion (Jul 5, 2012)

HialeahChico305 said:


> wtf negro, its just a glory hole. If it inspires you this much maybe you have one between your legs yourself.



Please, and the quoted portion was by the Marquis de Sade himself....


----------

